
Hundreds Register for New Facebook Website (2004) - lachm
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2004/2/9/hundreds-register-for-new-facebook-website/?page=single
======
seanwoo
Dope. This is the article mentioned in the social network movie, during the
lunch scene.

